# Raucher



## Cancery (14. November 2007)

Hi,

also gleich vorweg: Das soll hier kein "Ihr bösen Raucher qualmt mir alles voll bla bla" threat werden. Ich rauche selber. Es geht mir in diesem threat jetzt überhaupt nicht darum für "Die Rechte der Raucher" zu kämpfen oder es zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt da nur ein paar Dinge, rund um das Thema, die ich nicht so ganz verstehe, die mich teilweise stören und bei derer Beantwortung ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.

Erst einmal: Ich weiss das rauchen schädlich ist. Das müsst ihr mir nicht sagen. Vielleicht bekomme ich Lungen-Krebs oder Kehlkopfkrebs oder nen Herzinfakt oder was-weiss-ich. Aber das ist meine Lunge, mein Kehlkopf und mein Herz und damit last mich bitte anstellen was ich will. Dafür trinke ich kein Alkohol und esse nicht öfter als...vielleicht 10 mal im Jahr...bei MC-Donalds und meine Leber und Cholesterin Werte sollten noch relativ gut sein. Das eine soll das andere nicht entschuldigen, ich will damit nur sagen das fast alles was wir heutzutage essen, trinken oder einatmen irgendwie schädlich ist. 

Und das bringt mich auch schon zu meiner ersten Frage: Warum wird nur um das Rauchen so ein großes Tamtam gemacht? Fastfood, versteckter Zucker in Light-Produkten, Medikamente in unserem Fleisch, Dünger in unserem Obst. Das alles gibt es, das alles ist schlecht für uns...trotzdem regen wir uns darüber nicht halb soviel auf wie über das rauchen...warum???

Zweitens: Ja, mit dem rauchen gefährde ich wahrscheinlich meine Umwelt. Das tue ich aber auch durchs Auto fahren, wenn ich meinen Garten dünge oder auch nur die Heizung an mache (vom Kohlekraftwerk oder Atomkraftwerk gespeist) Und abgesehen von den Körperlichen Gefahren, halte ich die Psychische Bedrohung durch...sagen wir mal: nervige-Handys und unterschwellige Werbung überall die uns das Hirn weich kocht zum Beispiel. 

Aber auch hier ist es so: Ein Typ der sich zwei permanent dudelnde Handy's an den Kopf bindet und ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift: "Persil wäscht auch deine Seele wieder porentief rein" trägt, wird in der Öffentlichkeit weniger schief angeguckt als ein Raucher.

Meine Frage ist, warum kämpft die Politik und die öffentlichkeit so gegen die Raucher? Die Politiker sollten es besser wissen denn wenn von heute auf morgen alle Raucher mit dem rauchen aufhören würden, würde der Verlust an Steuergeldern erstmal zu einer der größten Finanzkrisen überhaupt führen und ein paar Jahre später würde das Gesundheits-System zusammenbrechen weil alle Raucher die sonst mit...sagen wir 65, gestorben wären, auf einmal alle 80 Jahre alt werden und Pflege in Anspruch nehmen.

Und die Öffentlichkeit...meine Mitmenschen...warum hängt ihr euch so am rauchen auf? Es gibt beileibe mehr Probleme und wahrscheinlich größere Probleme als die Raucher um die man sich zuerst kümmern sollte.

Ich will ja wirklich nicht Paranoid wirken aber langsam glaube ich schon an eine groß angelegte verschwörung seitens der Regierung die dadurch, das sie die Aufmerksamkeit der Bevölkerung auf die Raucher lenkt, von den wahren Problemen unserer Gesellschaft ablenken will.


Ich hoffe ihr findet die Fragen in diesem übergroßen Threat noch und könnt sie mir beantworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht habt ihr aber auch eine ganz andere Sicht der Dinge, die mich natürlich auch brennend interessiert ^^


----------



## Nyanko (14. November 2007)

Joa, dieses ewige rumgehacke finde auch äußerst nervig. Mag ja sein das sich die Nicht-Raucher aufregen, aber jeder normale Mensch beachtet ja auch noch gewisse Verhaltensregeln (Nichtrauchergebiete, nur draußen.. etc.) Dann soll man halt was sagen und gut is.

Was mich allerdings besonders stört: Rauchverbot in Fernverkehrszügen.. irgendwo grenzt sowas schon an.. naja.. diskriminierung und groben Unfug. München -> Wien -.-


----------



## vikale (14. November 2007)

Hi,
Warum wohl?!
Überbezahlte Politiker, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nicht wissen was sie machen sollen, ausser 2 mal die Woch ins Parlament zu jetten, greifen Themen auf die mal ganz ehrlich sehr wenig leute intressieren.
Ich rauche selber, und steh irgendwie zwischen den Fronten.
Ich hasse es wie die Pest, wenn einer in meiner Wohnung eine qualmt.
Noch mehr hasse ich es wenn in nem Zugabteil geraucgt wird.
Und in Speiselokalen, in denen ich esse ertrage ich den Qualm net, obwohl nach dem Essen ne Ziggi extrem geil kommt.
Naja was soll man machen, Rauchverbote finde ich eigentlich ok, wenn sie Sinn ergeben.
Aber zum Beisoiel in nem Nachtklub das Rauchen zu verbieten is für mich sowas von idiotisch.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Also ich hab selber 13 Jahre lang geraucht und habe im Januar 2000 es geschafft, damit aufzuhören.

Für mich, als "Ex-Raucher" find ich es einfach nur ätzend, wenn Leute auf dem Bahnsteig rauchen, obwohl sie
es nicht dürfen, bzw. nur an sogenannten "Raucherzonen".

Es ist halt jedesmal unangenehm, wenn jemand neben einem steht und eine qualmt, aber ich geh dann einfach weg. 

Trotzdem rege ich mich nicht über die Raucher auf, aber wenn das rauchen auf öffentlicher Straße oder Kneipen verboten werden würde, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Targon124 (14. November 2007)

Niemand regt sich darüber auf, wenn Du rauchst.
Das Problem ist, dass Du mit Deiner Sucht auch Deine Mitmenschen schädigst. 
Wenn Du bei Mc Donalds etwas essen gehst, oder den ganzen Tag mit dem Handy telefonierst, schädigst Du nur Dich. Das ist beim Rauchen aber nunmal leider anders.
Deswegen wird ja auch nicht das Rauchen selbst verboten, sondern nur das Rauchen in öffentlichen Räumen.
Dies dient auch nur dem Schutz der Nichtraucher und ist nicht dafür gedacht Dich zu schikanieren.


Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Avyn (14. November 2007)

Ich bin Nicht-Raucher aber mich stört es nicht wenn irgendjemand raucht, solang es nicht gerade in meiner Wohnung ist. Jeder soll machen was er will. Aber eins hab ich noch nie verstanden: Warum fängt man überhaupt damit an? Mal abgesehen von dem Gruppenzwang sehe ich keinen Grund. Viele sagen dass sie rauchen, weil es sie beruhigt. Aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn jemand erst garnicht angefangen hat zu rauchen auch ruhig ist? Es ist doch Stress wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat zu rauchen, aber man total Schmacht hat oder? Vorallem der finanzielle Aspekt: Von dem Geld kauf ich mir dann doch lieber etwas wovon ich auch etwas habe. Ausserdem sind starke Raucher echt eklig. Wer küsst schon gern nen Raucher? Und erst der Gestank... Ich mache eine Ausbildung zur Steuerfachangestellten und manchmal krieg ich echt Würgreflexe wenn ein Mandant der viel raucht in unserer Praxis war. Zur Tabaksteuer: Im letzten Jahr betrug sie 14387mio €, die gesamten Steuereinahmen 488444mio €. Das ist zwar nicht gerade wenig, aber auch nicht viel im Vergleich zur Einkommensteuer oder Umsatzsteuer. Ausserdem kann man darauf vertrauen, dass es immer Menschen geben wird die ihrer Sucht erliegen.

Raucht meinet wegen soviel ihr wollt und lebt mit den Konsequenzen.


----------



## Cyral (14. November 2007)

Der entscheidensten Grund für das Problem ist, dass dass Raucher gerade nicht nur ihre Lunge etc. gefährden (dann wäre es allen Nichtrauchern egal womit man sich der Raucher selbst umbringt). 

Was aber das Rauchen so störend macht ist einfach die Tatsache *dass ihr auch die mitgefährdet und beeinträchtigt die in Eurer Umgebung nicht rauchen wollen  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Passivrauchen). 

Der Rauch jeder Zigarette gelangt in die Luft, die nicht zwischen Raucher und Nichtraucher unterscheidet. Es ist nunmal einfach schlicht nicht möglich auch bei getrennten Bereichen (z.b. in Kneipen) effektiv zu verhindern, dass sich Rauch überall gleich verteilt. Jeder der einmal eine verrauchte Kneipe betreten hat, kann das bestätigen.

Als Nichtraucher atmet man dann zwingend all den Mist (von dem ihr auch wisst wie schädlich er ist) mit ein, nur weil ein Raucher meint er braucht jetzt eine Zigarette - oder man muss das Feld räumen/sich mit dem Raucher auf eine endlose und oft sehr "erfreuliche" Diskussion einlassen. Dazu kommt dass viele Raucher auch, zumindest hat man den Eindruck, nichteinmal darüber nachdenken ob und wen sie mitbelasten.

Warum muss man als Nichtraucher akzeptieren dass man immer wenn man eine Gaststätte betritt seine Gesundheit gefährdet, nur weil einigen Tischen geraucht wird. Warum muss den für Nichtraucher nicht gerade angenehmen Geruch und Geschmack akzeptieren, nur weil der Rauch Einigen (oft zahlenmäßig geringeren Gruppen) schmeckt. Nicht jeder hat Lust darauf, dass seine Kleidung nach 1h in einer Kneipe riecht, als ob man wie eine Salami in der Rauchkammer gehangen hat. 

Klar man kann solche Plätze natürlich meiden, aber z.B. an öffentlichen Orten - auf die man angewiesen ist - wird das schwer. Und wer den ganzen Tag mit einem Raucher zusammenarbeiten muss, hat trotz der immer mehr werdenden rauchfreien Büros, das große Los gezogen.

Sicher gibt es auch andere Stoffe die Gefährden (zu fettes Essen, Alkohol) aber bei den meisten dieser Substanzen ist der direkte Schaden durch Passives zusichnehmen geringen. Man kann nicht passiv betrunken werden oder passiv einen zu hohen Colesterinspiegel bekommen - aber Passivrauchen geht. 

Auch entscheide man bei solchen Produkten selbst und ohne einen Anteil Dritter wieviel Gefährdung man sich zumutet (will ich Äpfel trotz Pestitiziden essen, Trinke ich heute noch das 5 Glas Wein); beim Rauchen entscheidet ein anderer einfach für fremde Lungen mit und zwingt andere zur Reaktion. Und kein Mensch mag es nicht selbst über seine Welt entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Und das bringt mich auch schon zu meiner ersten Frage: Warum wird nur um das Rauchen so ein großes Tamtam gemacht? Fastfood, versteckter Zucker in Light-Produkten, Medikamente in unserem Fleisch, Dünger in unserem Obst. Das alles gibt es, das alles ist schlecht für uns...trotzdem regen wir uns darüber nicht halb soviel auf wie über das rauchen...warum???



Ganz einfach:
Wenn einer neben mir sitzt und Fastfood frisst, sehe ich das zwar, rieche es vielleicht, tut mir aber nix. Ich werd davon nicht fett oder krank, nur der!
Wenn neben mir einer sitzt der raucht, bin ich davon direkt betroffen, ich als Passivraucher atme ungefiltert das Zeug an während der Raucher selber brav durch den Filter pafft.



Cancery schrieb:


> Zweitens: Ja, mit dem rauchen gefährde ich wahrscheinlich meine Umwelt. Das tue ich aber auch durchs Auto fahren, wenn ich meinen Garten dünge oder auch nur die Heizung an mache (vom Kohlekraftwerk oder Atomkraftwerk gespeist) Und abgesehen von den Körperlichen Gefahren, halte ich die Psychische Bedrohung durch...sagen wir mal: nervige-Handys und unterschwellige Werbung überall die uns das Hirn weich kocht zum Beispiel.


Das Rauchen die Umwelt gefährdet is mir neu ^^
Ich dachte Kühe wären so arg gefährlich *g*
Ach das ganze Umweltzeuch kann mir gestohlen bleiben° Ökologie und Umweltschutz is schön und gut, aber mit Maß und Ziel. Deutschland dreht da grad am Rad, mal ehrlich: Kein anderes Land haut da so aufn Putz wie wir!



Cancery schrieb:


> Und die Öffentlichkeit...meine Mitmenschen...warum hängt ihr euch so am rauchen auf? Es gibt beileibe mehr Probleme und wahrscheinlich größere Probleme als die Raucher um die man sich zuerst kümmern sollte.


Ich häng mich nicht "nur" an Rauchern auf, aber "auch". Deswegen fühl ich mich jetzt angesprochen und sag was dazu. Gründe:
-Ich sehe viele rücksichtslose Raucher, denen ist es scheiß egal ob Asthmatiker in der Nähe sind (nein hab selbst kein Asthma aber meine Mutter).

-Wenn ich irgendwo unterwegs bin, Raucher da sind, stört mich das beim Essen oder weil dann meine Klamotten nach Rauch stinken.

-Mich störts das Leute wichtige Gespräche unterbrechen weil sie ihre Sucht befriedigen müssen.

-Mich stören Raucher denen es egal ist das (ihre) Kinder Passivrauchen und dadurch vielleicht krank werden noch bevor sie volljährig sind!


Aber es gibt auch viele Raucher die ich voll und ganz akzeptiere. Weil sie ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen, nicht überall ne Kippe dabei haben und nicht ihre Leben/den Tagesablauf vom Rauchen bestimmen lassen.



> Ich will ja wirklich nicht Paranoid wirken aber langsam glaube ich schon an eine groß angelegte verschwörung seitens der Regierung die dadurch, das sie die Aufmerksamkeit der Bevölkerung auf die Raucher lenkt, von den wahren Problemen unserer Gesellschaft ablenken will.



Joa das is auch so. Und wir dummen Deutschen nehmen das doch schön hin. Aber das is mir inzwischen alles sowas von Egal...
Ab nächstes Jahr gehör ich zu den Auswanderern! Goodbye Deutschland. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Organasilver (14. November 2007)

Ich bin auch Raucher...und nehme Rücksicht auf andere, da ich selber mal (vor laaanger Zeit^^) Nichtraucher war. Aber gestern hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Ich sitze bei mir vor der Wohnung auf der Bank und rauche (Rauche net in der WOhnung, miens beschwert sich über den Rauchgeruch -.-) kommt auf einmal so ne ältere Frau aus dem Haus und fängt direkt an mich anzuschreien. Ob ich mich nicht schämen würde, mit einer Zigarette in der Öffentlichkeit zu sitzen, das sei schließlich schädlich für andere. Ich hab mich umgeschaut und saß allein auf weiter Flur. Als ich ihr das gesagt habe, drehte sie ganz durch. Sie meinte, diese Assozialen Raucher gehören alle an die Wand gesteltt, und unter Hilter hätte es das nicht gegeben und noch viele Sachen mehr. Ich hab ganz in Ruhe meine Kippe fertig geraucht und bin dann einfach an ihr vorbei rein....erst als ich drin war, bin ich fast geplatzt. Hab meinen Boxsack malträtiert und meine ganze Wut über so eine Unverschämtheit rausgelassen...muss immer noch den Kopf schütteln über so was....


----------



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ich sitze bei mir vor der Wohnung auf der Bank und rauche (Rauche net in der WOhnung, miens beschwert sich über den Rauchgeruch -.-) kommt auf einmal so ne ältere Frau aus dem Haus und fängt direkt an mich anzuschreien. Ob ich mich nicht schämen würde, mit einer Zigarette in der Öffentlichkeit zu sitzen, das sei schließlich schädlich für andere. Ich hab mich umgeschaut und saß allein auf weiter Flur. Als ich ihr das gesagt habe, drehte sie ganz durch. Sie meinte, diese Assozialen Raucher gehören alle an die Wand gesteltt, und unter Hilter hätte es das nicht gegeben und noch viele Sachen mehr.




AlteLeut..meine Oma is auch so.
Ich hatte mal eine der hats net gepasst das ich mit meinem Hund an ihrem Haus vorbeigelaufen bin, die hat mich sogar fotografiert und mir mit ner Anzeige gedroht. Kam natürlich nie was, was will se denn, ist ne öffentliche Straße...
Muss man einfach cool bleiben, auch wenns schwer fällt. Sind halt geprägt durch die Hitler-Zeit.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ich sitze bei mir vor der Wohnung auf der Bank und rauche (Rauche net in der WOhnung, miens beschwert sich über den Rauchgeruch -.-) kommt auf einmal so ne ältere Frau aus dem Haus und fängt direkt an mich anzuschreien. Ob ich mich nicht schämen würde, mit einer Zigarette in der Öffentlichkeit zu sitzen, das sei schließlich schädlich für andere. Ich hab mich umgeschaut und saß allein auf weiter Flur.



Sowas ist in der Tat unverschämt. Ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen Raucher, schon gar nicht, wenn sie
auf ihrem Balkon sitzen oder auf'm Flur oder sonst wo. 

Was ich oft mache ist, wenn ich an einer Rauchwolke vorbei muss und mich durchschlängeln muss, halte ich sogar die Luft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bogus666 (14. November 2007)

Bin selber Nichtraucher und finde Rauchverbote in oeffentlichen Raeumen absolut notwendig. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand unter freiem Himmel oder in seinen eigenen Raeumen raucht. Aber gerade in Kneipen und Restaurants und auch natuerlich anderen Arbeitsplaetzen gehoert das Rauchen nun mal verboten. Nicht weil man sich selbst damit schaedigt, sondern weil man andere damit leider auch in Mitleidenschaft zieht.

Habe in Irland in 2004 fuer mehrere Monate das Rauchverbot erlebt und war davon absolut begeistert. Keine stechende Luft mehr in den Pubs oder Clubs, endlich mal klare Luft. Vor der Einfuehrung wurden auch schon Horrorszenarien von der Industrie ausgemalt (Rueckgang der Pubbesucher etc.) - aber keine davon sind eingetreten. Im Gegenteil, der Grossteil der Bevoelkerung selbst ist im Nachhinein davon sehr begeistert.

Uebrigens: Das Rauchverbot in Irland in den Pubs und Clubs basiert darauf, dass mit der Einfuehrung naemlich an saemtlichen Arbeitsplaetzen innerhalb von Gebaeuden nicht mehr geraucht werden darf. Es hat primaer also nichts mit den Pubs und Restaurants zu tun.

Anbei noch ein Link zu einem Bericht der BBC von 2004 ueber Auswirkungen von solchen Rauchverboten: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3565899.stm

Und ein Wikipedia Bericht ueber die Auswirkungen nach einem Jahr nach Einfuehrung des Smoking Bans in Ireland: http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Ireland's_...fter_first_year

Dadurch das meine Kindheit von zwei Starkrauchern (Mutter und Vater) gepraegt war, bin ich natuerlich was das Rauchen angeht nicht unbedingt neutral eingestellt.


----------



## Amarillo (14. November 2007)

Rauchen ist cool und verschafft Anerkennung in der Gruppe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyral (14. November 2007)

> Rauchen ist cool und verschafft Anerkennung in der Gruppe!



Oh mein Gott, was für ein Totschlagsargument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber bitte wer so was nötig hat um cool zu sein (@ Amarillo: nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und was ist das für eine Gruppe in der es Anerkennung für Selbstschädigung gibt?


----------



## Swold (14. November 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Rauchen ist cool und verschafft Anerkennung in der Gruppe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glauben leider viele. Arme Kinder.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2007)

Es ist halt eine Droge und macht süchtig. Fast jeder der mal damit anfängt kommt so einfach nicht mehr davon los.

Die Frage ist eher warum Nikotin als stark süchtig machende Droge geduldet wird von der Regierung und sie sogar damit Geschäfte macht.


Falls nun jemand ankommt und sagt: Es gibt auch Alkoholiker - das ist etwas anderes und die Mehrheit kann sehr gut Alkohol trinken ohne dadurch zum Alkoholiker zu werden.


----------



## Amarillo (14. November 2007)

Das war nen Spruch zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit! Immer wenn irgendwo eine Pause gemacht wurde hiess es: "Raucherpause!"

Diejenigen die keine Raucher waren haben dann immer irgendwelchen Mist machen müssen.

Somit war der Slogan:* "Rauchen ist cool und verschafft Anerkennung in der Gruppe" * gegründet. 

Selbst die Nichtraucher hatten irgendwann nen Stengel in der Hand und taten als ob!

Ich selber habe mehr oder weniger aufgehört da es auf meine Gesundheit geschlagen ist und ich meinen Fussball dadurch nicht weiter führen konnte.

Alles in allem ist rauchen scheisse! Keine Frage!


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

@Amarillo:

Ah, das hört sich schon anders an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Konnte natürlich keiner wissen, wie Du es meintest.

Naja, was ich überhaupt nicht abkann ist, wenn ich in einer Kneipe oder generell im engen Raum bin. Du kommst nach Hause und Deine Klamotten stinken nur so nach Qualm und man kann sich erst mal duschen gehen.

Aber "nicht rauchen" ist ja in geworden und wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke, kenne ich kaum Leute, die rauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. November 2007)

Oh my god,

vorweg, ich bin selber Raucher und habe auch nicht vor damit aufzuhören.

Ich nehme in öffentlichen Bereichen darauf Rücksicht wenn Nichtraucher in der Nähe sind. Alles schön und gut aber warum kann man dann nicht ersatzweise in solchen Bereichen Raucherzonen einrichten?!? Jede kleinkarierte Minderheit die nur laut genug schreib bekommt alles damit man auf diese Leute Rücksicht nimmt. Warum mussten dann die Raucherabteile in Zügen weg?!? VORNE steht dran RAUCHER - HINTEN auch - draussen an der Seite auch. Dann sollen die Nichtraucher halt in einen der anderen 15 Wagons gehen und sich dort nicht belästigt fühlen (und ihr verdammtes Handy auf lautlos schalten, MICH störts). Den Raucherwagen gaaaaaanz als letztes dran hängen damit keiner da durch muss um an die Snackbar zu kommen (jaaaaa futtern bis die Diabetis kommt) und alles wäre toll.

Aber nein, immer druff da =) Allein schon den zum Glück abgeschafften Vorschlag das Rauchen in MEINEM EIGENEN AUTO zu verbieten ..... hackts noch? Hamm die nix zu tun?!?

Ich fühle mich i-wie veralbert vom Staat da bin ich ganz ehrlich! 1. ich bin Raucher 2. ich fahre gerne auf der Autobahn schneller als 130 wenns erlaubt ist (alles kein Problem wenn einige Vollpfosten mal ihren Rückspiegel benutzen würden bevor sie ausscheren) 3. ich bin jemand der auch gerne ab und zu mal nen Shooter zockt

Was nu? Staatsfeind Nummer 1? Ich glaube nid! Ich wäre dafür das der Staat mal Sachen diskutiert die wirklich was bringen! Mindestlöhne! Arbeitnehmerschutz! Keine Renten Nullrunden mehr! Aber nein wir brauchen schnellstmöglich Nichtraucherschutz und 130 auf Autobahnen! Aber wenn die Politiker meinen.....

Dies sollte eigentlich kein Whinethread werden,wollte nur meine Meinung mal öffentlich kundtun.

Wems ned gefällt, /flame ON, aber /wayne ON =)


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

@StormcrawlerAntonidas:

Am Kölner Hauptbahnhof gibt es Raucherzonen, aber daran wird sich meist nicht dran gehalten.

Das im Zug nicht mehr geraucht werden darf, find ich sogar absolut richtig, denn es bringt nichts, wenn man nur in einem Abteil rauchen darf, auch wenn es der letzte Abteil gaaaaaanz hinten dran ist.
Der Rauch kommt trotzdem durch und von daher find ich es völlig richtig, denn ich fahre jeden Tag mit dem Zug. Und sorry, aber warum soll ich als Nichtraucher bitte in einen der anderen 15 Abteile gehen? Muss ich mich jetzt davor schützen, vor der qaulmerei von anderen, damit ich nicht krank werde? Und ein Handy, bzw. der Klingelton mit einer Zigarette zu vergleichen ist ja woh lder Witz des Jahres?

In Deinem Auto, sowie auch in Deiner Privatsphäre kannst Du tun und lassen was Du willst. Solange Du andere nicht gefährdest, sollte das jedem Wurscht sein, gebe ich Dir absolut recht, aber ich denke, das man damit was anderes bezwecken wollte.

Erkenn mal bitte klar den Unterschied zwischen Zigarette -> gefährdet die Gesundheit und einem Handy -> Klingelton Geschmackssache oder einem Shooter zoggeln..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Dies dient auch nur dem Schutz der Nichtraucher und ist nicht dafür gedacht Dich zu schikanieren.
> Gruß
> Targon124




warum wird man dann net vor alkoholikern als nichtalkoholiker geschützt tut mir leid aber das find ich sehr viel schlimmer.Ich mein ich finds gut das minderjährige nich rauchen dürfen aber sie dürfen sich Bier usw kaufen?????


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2007)

Dürfen sie ja eigentlich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

Soweit ich weiss darf man viele sachen schon ab 16 kaufen, und man siehts hier am Hauptbahnhof in Hannover immer wieder wie kleine Kinder die scheinbar keine erziehung, Manieren usw kennen hier rumliegen, rumpöbeln usw da kriegt man echt nen Hass


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Escurona schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss darf man viele sachen schon ab 16 kaufen, und man siehts hier am Hauptbahnhof in Hannover immer wieder wie kleine Kinder die scheinbar keine erziehung, Manieren usw kennen hier rumliegen, rumpöbeln usw da kriegt man echt nen Hass



Rauchen ist ab 16 und eingeschränkter Alkohol ist auch ab 16 Jahren erlaubt. Die "kleinen Kinder" so wie Du sie nennst, haben vllt. auch eine andere Kindheit als Du sie erlebst, bzw. erlebt hast (weiß ja nicht wie alt Du bist).

Und warum soll ich vor einem Alkoholiker beschützt werden? Wenn neben mir jemand ein Bier trinkt und Alkoholiker ist, dann schadet das ja nicht meiner Gesundheit, aber als Passivraucher ist das nun mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Rauchen ist ab 16 und eingeschränkter Alkohol ist auch ab 16 Jahren erlaubt. Die "kleinen Kinder" so wie Du sie nennst, haben vllt. auch eine andere Kindheit als Du sie erlebst, bzw. erlebt hast (weiß ja nicht wie alt Du bist).



1. bin 19 und 2.  ich hoffe das sie eine andere Kindheit hatten des kannst du mir glauben aber keiner kann mir sagen das eine Kindheit (ich will da jetzt net ausführlicher drauf eingehn)  an solchen sachen schuld is.Jetzt bitte net irgendwie angriffslustig verstehen oder so^^mich regts nur auf das viele Menschen ihre Vergangenheit als Grund benutzen und da hörts bei mir auf.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

ach sry für Doppelpost aber mir is noch was eingefallen also bei uns is rauchen ab 18.:-)


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. November 2007)

Nya wie gesagt, ist halt IN Nichtraucher zu sein =) Aber keine Angst, man muss ned jeden Trand mitmachen. Die Baggys sind auch an mir vorbeigegangen =)

Ne ma im Ernst, rauchen im Auto verbieten war in der Diskussion! SINNFREI! Absolut hirnlose SCH**** =)

130 auf Autobahnen iss für mich das gleiche! Wenn ich links fahre (gern auch was mein A4 hergibt) UND aufpasse zieht irgendein DÄMLACK HEIN BLÖD TROTTEL nach links rüber obwohl er noch 1000m Platz nach vorne hatte und nur zu DUMM war seinen Spiegel zu benutzen! Wer schützt davor?!? Niemand richtig! Will ned wissen wie viele tödliche Unfälle so passieren weil ein degenerierter Vollspasst seinen Spiegel ned benutzen kann.... Ich mache gerne defensiv Platz rechtzeitig wenn ich seh ah da kommt einer der schneller ist. Dann warte ich ja auch. Aber ich zieh ned nach links raus nur um zu zeigen HA ich kann dich ausbremsen.... 

Und Shooter, die Spieler sind keine von der Gesellschaft klein gemachte Minderheit mehr? Kaum läuft einer Amok heisst's wieder: Die Shooter Spieler..... Ja ne iss kla...... Probleme im Elternhaus und unfähiges mittelalterliches Lehrpersonal zählt nid.... DIE SHOOTER waren schuld.....

Was ist denn sowas? Okay Raucherschutz hin oder her, ich muss mich eh der Gesellschaft beugen und tue dies auch. Was ich mir dabei denke ist egal =)

Aber wie generell die Probleme angegangen werden ist mir zuwieder einfach. Hier Verbot - das Verbot - ja genau so machen wir die Welt besser (oder wer seine Leuchte mal benutzt erkennt die Ironie im Satz)....

In diesem Sinne: kauft Öko- Bio- Trendprodukte, 3L oder Ökoautos jedweder Art, spielt pädagogisch wertvolle Spiele und ringelpietz mit anfassen ned vergessen =)


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

@Escurona:

Iwo, wozu soll ich mich angegriffen fühlen?
Ich find nur, das Du in dem Satz 





> mich regts nur auf das viele Menschen ihre Vergangenheit als Grund benutzen und da hörts bei mir auf.


auch viele Menschen verurteilst, denn egal was in ihrer Vergangenheit passiert ist, es ist passiert und da kannst Du Dich noch so sehr drüber aufregen, es wird sich nichts ändern. Lass die Typen und Tussen doch Typen und Tussen sein, so wie jeder will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fällt mir noch ein: Wo wohnst Du, das rauchen ab 18 ist? Nur so aus Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@StormcrawlerAntonidas:

Ich versteh zwar jetzt nicht so ganz, warum man sich Bioprodukte kaufen soll, etc., aber Dein post versteh ich teils eh nicht...Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das es ein Trend ist nicht mehr zu rauchen???? Ding-dong....klingelingeling....rauchen ist eine Sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt bitte nicht meinen Satz zitieren, das Rauchen in ist, dann hast Du grundlegend was falsch verstanden, denn ich meinte nicht die Raucher die jetzt zu Nichtraucher werden....


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Iwo, wozu soll ich mich angegriffen fühlen?
> Ich find nur, das Du in dem Satz auch viele Menschen verurteilst, denn egal was in ihrer Vergangenheit passiert ist, es ist passiert und da kannst Du Dich noch so sehr drüber aufregen, es wird sich nichts ändern. Lass die Typen und Tussen doch Typen und Tussen sein, so wie jeder will
> 
> 
> ...



weiss net leider tun das viele bei buffed in den threads -.-
nein ich verurteile lediglich die  leute die ihre traurige( leider auch oft gelogene, ist mir in letzter zeit sehr oft untergekommen-.-) Vergangenheit dazu benutzen sich und ihren lebensstil, art usw zu erklären sowie sich mitleid usw zu erschleichen.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

sry bin vergesslich komme aus dem schönen Hannover in Niedersachsen


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Escurona schrieb:


> weiss net leider tun das viele bei buffed in den threads -.-
> nein ich verurteile lediglich die  leute die ihre traurige( leider auch oft gelogene, ist mir in letzter zeit sehr oft untergekommen-.-) Vergangenheit dazu benutzen sich und ihren lebensstil, art usw zu erklären sowie sich mitleid usw zu erschleichen.



Ja, ich versteh wie Du das meinst und muss ich Dir auch recht geben. Es gibt leider Leute, die ihre Probleme auf 
anderes abwälzen. 

Echt, in Hannover ist rauchen ab 18? Wusste ich gar nit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

soweit ich weiss eigentlich in ganz deutschland?mmhh oder nur in niedersachsen?


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Escurona schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss eigentlich in ganz deutschland?mmhh oder nur in niedersachsen?



ähm, da bin ich jetzt überfragt. Seid ich nicht mehr rauche, hab ich von solchen Sachen
keinen Plan mehr oO...

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, als die Packung 5DM gekostet hat, also kannst Du Dir
in etwa vorstellen, wieviel ich weiß....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

Ich wohne in NRW, Düsseldorf und hier ist das Rauchen auch ab 18! Ich glaub seit 1.10. weis nicht mehr genau, hing jedenfalls ganz dicker Zettel bei Rewe an der Kasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich richtig so.

Ich hab ne Freundin die ist erst 17 und raucht auch, die ist natürlich seit dem voll am jammern. Bis jetzt hat sie allerdings überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

ich glaub seit dem 1.08 aber wurscht fakt ist das es so ist.Ne freundin von mir wurde echt schon erwischt , man kann sich wohl vorstellen was wir für tränen in den augen hatten :-Dnajut sie fand es net so lustig^^aber ich finds auf jeden fall gut das es so is.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Das find ich ja krass....rauchen ab 18....*gehtschockiertjetztnachhaus*....


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

hihi naja ich finds gut aber ich versteh net warum das mit dem alk net auch gemacht wird-.-


----------



## Organasilver (14. November 2007)

Als ich letztens für ne Party n Kasten Bier gekauft hab, hing dort an dem Preisaushang nen Zettel, das Alkohol ab dem 1.11.07 generell nur noch ab 18 zu haben ist....kann sein, dass das nur so ne Aktion von Globus is, k. A.

So, jetzt mal zum Rauchen ab 18: Find ich voll in Ordnung...leider kommen die ganzen Minderjährigen trotzdem an die Kippen ran...naja, kann man nix machen....

PS: Die Alte hat heute nachmittag vor dem Haus gestanden, als ich grad, ne Kippe im Mundwinkel, heimgekommen bin...die hat mir irgendwas nachgekeift, als ich rein bin, habs wegen der lauten Musik auf dem Ohrhörer aber net verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

mmhh aber eigentlich hätten sie es ja gross angekündigt genau wie mit dem rauchen denk ich mal, joar dat find ich auch schade ich weiss is ein bissel viel verlangt aber die polizisten sollten mal härter durchgreifen-.-


----------



## Thront (14. November 2007)

ach das thema rauchen schon wieder....  naja kommt ja gut bei der bevölkerung an, schafft diskussionsstoff und lenkt von anderen problemen ab.


man sollte in öffentlichen gebäuden einfach nicht mehr rauchen , auch in kneipen und discos nicht. wer bock auf rauchen hat soll rausgehn oder aufhören, ganz einfach. mir geht das ganze geschisse nur langsam auf den wecker.

ich habe selber lange und auch sehr gerne geraucht, aber irgendwann einfach keinen bock mehr gehabt als mehr geld für weniger inhalt zu bezahlen, dann wurde der drehstoff auch noch teuerer und diese ekelhaften stikkis verboten. damit wars dann erledigt, schluss mit dem dunst.

der einfachste weg: aufhören, kippen in müll werfen und es einfach lassen. dazu brauch man keine bücher oder  ersatzmittel sonder einfach einen festen willen.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> der einfachste weg: aufhören, kippen in müll werfen und es einfach lassen. dazu brauch man keine bücher oder  ersatzmittel sonder einfach einen festen willen.



naja, das kannste aber'nem naiven kleinen Kind erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du wirklich geraucht hast und auch süchtig warst, ich meine jetzt nicht mal so ein paar mal geraucht, dann solltest Du wissen, das es nicht "einfach" ist, es mal, ich zitiere: "einfach lassen". Das einzige was zählt, und das hast Du ja auch schon erwähnt, ist der Wille und um den Willen zu haben braucht man einen gewissen Zeitpunkt...

Und glaub mir, nach 13 Jahren hat mir das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" mehr Unterstützung gegeben als alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Und hier mal zur Info:

Für Jugendliche, die rauchen, wird ab 1. September alles anders. Wer Zigaretten kaufen will, muss künftig mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein – bislang lag die Altersgrenze bei 16 Jahren. Das sieht das neue "Gesetz zum Schutz vor den Gefahren des Passivrauchens" vor. Wer beim Rauchen erwischt wird, muss allerdings nicht mit einer Strafe rechnen. Dafür aber die Verkäufer und alle, die Jugendlichen das Rauchen erlauben. Barbesitzer oder Konzertveranstalter zum Beispiel. Diese müssen mit Bußgeldern von bis zu 50 000 Euro rechnen. Auch für Erwachsene erschwert das Gesetz das Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit erheblich. Durch v iel Aufklärung über die Gefahren des Rauchens ist die Zahl jugendlicher Raucher seit Jahren gesunken. Auch das neue Gesetz ist ein weiterer, wichtiger Schritt. Klar ist aber auch: Wer wirklich will, wird sich die Kippe weiter auf Umwegen besorgen. Dennoch ist das Signal richtig.


----------



## Thront (14. November 2007)

nun gut 13 jahre hab ich nicht geraucht und ich kann mir vorstellen das es dann wohl noch schwieriger ist, aber es ist wirklich tatsache das man es so schaffen kann. meine freundin hats auch so gemacht 
habe 6 jahre geraucht, sehr intensiv in meiner aj. zeit.


----------



## x3n0n (14. November 2007)

Folgender Flame wurde freundlich genehmigt von Carcharoth:
Link1
Link2

So long


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Folgender Flame wurde freundlich genehmigt von Carcharoth:
> Link1
> Link2
> 
> So long



Kürz mal deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (14. November 2007)

Gern doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich geraucht hast und auch süchtig warst, ich meine jetzt nicht mal so ein paar mal geraucht, dann solltest Du wissen, das es nicht "einfach" ist, es mal, ich zitiere: "einfach lassen". Das einzige was zählt, und das hast Du ja auch schon erwähnt, ist der Wille und um den Willen zu haben braucht man einen gewissen Zeitpunkt...
> 
> Und glaub mir, nach 13 Jahren hat mir das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" mehr Unterstützung gegeben als alles andere
> 
> ...


Also, ich habe einige Jahre geraucht und habe "ganz einfach so" aufgehört. Ging einfacher, als ich dachte. Und ich spare Unmengen an Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen finde ich den Rauchgeruch total ekelig. Wenn meine bessere Hälfte mir einen Kuss gibt (er raucht [noch]), denk ich "iihh, Aschenbecher".

Dennoch denke ich ab und zu beim Kaffee-Trinken oder nach einem guten Essen "Hm, jetzt ne Zigarette..." - obwohl es stinkt und sicherlich nicht schmeckt. Aber dieses Gefühl einer Zigarette in der Hand und an ihr zu ziehen... Das ist halt was Psychisches und man muss immer wieder zu sich selber "Nein" sagen.

So ein Buch bringt mir persönlich übrigens gar nichts. Ich habe einiges daraus gelesen und auch von Bekannten gehört, an welcher Stelle sie aufgehört haben zu rauchen - ich glaub, ich hätte nur gelacht. Vor allem habe ich es ja einfach so von einem Tag auf den anderen geschafft, ohne große Probleme.


----------



## Huntara (15. November 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> So ein Buch bringt mir persönlich übrigens gar nichts. Ich habe einiges daraus gelesen und auch von Bekannten gehört, an welcher Stelle sie aufgehört haben zu rauchen - ich glaub, ich hätte nur gelacht. Vor allem habe ich es ja einfach so von einem Tag auf den anderen geschafft, ohne große Probleme.



Klar, das sind Deine Erfahrungen. Ich kann nur sagen, das ich zum schluss auf 2 Packungen am Tag kam. Ich war also ein sehr starker Raucher und das Buch dient ja auch nicht dazu, das man es liest und dann mit dem rauchen aufhört. Es dient ledeglich als Unterstützung, als "kleine Treppe", damit es einem leichter und verständlicher wird und ich sage auch nicht, das es für jeden das richtige ist ^^. 

Ich habe es auch von einem Tag auf den anderen ohne Probleme geschafft, aber auch nur, weil der Wille zu 100% da war und weil das Buch mich noch mal bestärkt hat.

Und wer mit dem rauchen aufhören *will*, schafft es ohne Probleme. Da bist Du nicht der/die einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (15. November 2007)

Ich bin Raucher und bin der Meinung, das strengere Raucherregelungen ganz ok sind.
In Norwegen ist das Rauchen überall verboten außer im Freien (Klubs und Diskos haben Außenbereiche für Raucher.....ist aber im Winter schweinekalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und in privaten Räumen.
Dies führte hier dazu das viele, auch im Winter, im Restaurant draußen sitzen und essen um nachher rauchen zu können ohne aufstehen zu müssen.

Der grosse Unterschied zu Deutschland ist, daß die Raucher nicht diskriminiert werden sondern einfach Raucher sind die in ihren Bereichen machen können was sie wollen.

Schlimm sind Flughäfen, die haben keine Raucherzonen ergo kann man nach Check-in sich auf ne lange rauchfreie Zeit einstellen.



Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mal stumpf behaupten, daß mehr Menschen unter den folgen des Alkohols zu leiden haben. Zum einen die aktiven Alkoholnutzer durch leberschäden etc. und dann die passiven durch Unfäle aufgrund Trunkenheit am Steuer oder Gewaltanwendung innerhalb der Familie oder bei Kneipenschlägereien.

Alkohol ist, mit allen Nebenerscheinungen, viel gefährlicher für die Gesellschaft als Tabak.


Abschließend möchte ich sagen, daß man am besten alle Mittel legalisieren sollte und daraus resultierende Schäden sollten betroffene Personen selber bezahlen. Sprich wer sich absichtlich kaputt macht fliegt( bezüglich daraus folgender Krankheiten) aus der Krankenkversicherung um durch seine mutwillig zerstörte Gesundheit nicht den Rest der Beitragszahler zu belasten.



Also ein großes JA zum mündigen, selbstverantwortlichen Bürger mit dem Recht sich selbst umzubringen auf eigene Kosten( Das ist KEINE Ironie).





Mit freiheitliebendem Gruss 


Tarrion


----------



## Huntara (15. November 2007)

Da stimme ich Dir zu Tarrion. 

Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und so wie ich ja hier gehört hab, ist das rauchen ab 18....wobei jeder weiß, wenn er was will, kriegt er es auch oder verlangt der Zigarettenautomat nach einem Ausweis?
Oder gibts jetzt keine Automaten mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sorry, aber seid ich  nicht mehr rauche, bin ich so unwissend und gar nicht auf dem neuesten Stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (15. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir zu Tarrion.
> 
> Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und so wie ich ja hier gehört hab, ist das rauchen ab 18....wobei jeder weiß, wenn er was will, kriegt er es auch oder verlangt der Zigarettenautomat nach einem Ausweis?
> Oder gibts jetzt keine Automaten mehr?
> ...




Ne du musst deine Bankkarte in den Automaten stecken, der ließt dann dein Alter heraus. Aber das können die Minderjärigen ja auch mit "geliehenen" Bankkarten umgehen.


----------



## Kal Jerico (15. November 2007)

Ich hab von 15-20 recht intensiv geraucht, dann für zwei Jahre aufgehört, mittlerweile Rauche ich seit 5 Jahren jeweils am Wochenende ca. eine Schachtel, halte mich aber eisern ans Wochenende und mache keine Ausnahmen. Ich hab während mehrer Gelegenheiten über einige Monate damit aufgehört und denke mal, dass ich die Sache weitgehend unter Kontrolle habe. 
Von mir aus kann man gerne gegen die Raucher mobil machen, wer dann allerdigns glaubt, dass es sich damit hat, sollte die Rosarote Brille abnehmen, als nächstes kommen weitere Randgruppen mit ungesunden gewohnheiten/Lebensstandarts dran. Es amüsiert mich, dass Raucher ausgegrenzt werden, aber Typen, deren durchschnittliche Ernährung aus Fritten, Döner, Mecces und Pizzen besteht weiterhin ihren Metabolismus quälen dürfen, wie sie lustig sind. Im Vergleich zu denen wissen die meisten Raucher nämlich durchaus, dass die Glimmstängel sie töten könnte. Warum schreibt man nicht in Schriftgrösse 120, Fett auf den Bigmac, dass er für dich tödlich sein kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wär doch mal ein Ansatz.

Ich persönlich befürworte das Rauchverbot in Clubs und Bars (oder allenfalls einen separaten Raum für die Raucher), finds ja selber auch nicht so super, wenn alle Klamotten nach Rauch stinken. Das Raucher diskriminiert werden, find ich dann aber nich so toll. Es werden Millionen für die Rauch-Prävention ausgegeben, aber die meisten Europäer kennen nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Lang- und Kurzkettigen Kohlehydraden. So wird Europa zwar rauchfrei, dafür züchten wir eine Generation von übergewichten Diabetikern heran und die Zigaretten am Kiosk weichen den Insulin-Spritzen...vielleicht sollte man sich bei den wachsenden Zahlen von Übergewichtigen und den damit verbundenen Kosten für das Gesundheitswesen mal Gedanken machen, ob es sich zwischendurch nicht mal lohnen würde, woanders Prävention zu betreiben...leider ist es halt nich so prestigeträchtig gegen die Ernährung der Bevölkerung zu wettern. Als Streiter der Gerechten in güldener Rüstung gegen die bösen Raucher ins Feld zu ziehen ist momentan halt schwer en vogue.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoerebroetchen (15. November 2007)

hmmm,

es sind ja schon einige recht interessante Argumente pro/contra aufgebracht worden.

Was mich an der gesamten Nichtraucherhysterie welche z.Zt. in Deutschland um sich greift massiv stört, ist die entmündigung grosser Teile der Bevölkerung. 

Mal abgesehen davon das neben Alkohol in versch. Formen die Zigarette ein legales Suchtmittel ist welche nicht  (und auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht dank der überaus aktiven Tabaklobby und dem unvermögen der Politiker) verboten wird - und ja, auch ich bin dafür das öffentliche Gebäude (im Sinne von Schulen/Verwaltungen/Kindergärten/Ministerien/etc.) rauchfrei werden.........

doch finde ich das die jeweiligen Gesetze weit über das eigentliche Ziel hinausschiessen - es mag ja ok sein das  in Speiselokalen nur getrennte Raucehrbereiche bzw. nur Nichtraucherbereiche vorhanden sind, doch wie schon in anderen Posts erwähnt, was soll ein Rauchverbot im Nachtklub oder in einer kleinen Kellerkneipe bringen ausser das in vielen Fällen der Wirt binnen einem halben Jahr schliessen kann - denn im Gegensatz zu Irland/Italien/etc. welche schon länger diese Regelungen haben und die Leute einfach mit dem Bier vor die Tür gehen und dort weiter gesellig zusammenstehen erscheint bei uns binnen kurzer Zeit das Ordnungsamt/die Polizei und ermittelt wegen Ruhestörung.

Ich kann es nur für unsere Stadt schreiben, wir haben eine Vielzahl von Kleinstkneipen welche keine Möglichkeit haben seperate Räume auszubauen und für die ein totales Rauchverbot gleichkommt mit einem Verbot der weiteren Berufsausübung, da im Vorfeld durch Gästebefragung rausgekommen ist das rund 90% der Gäste Raucher sind. Und es mag ja eine guter Glaube der Politiker sein das Raucher auch weiterhin kommen, aber wer selber in der Situation schonmal war wird wissen wie sehr es nervt nach 3-4 Bier immer vor die Tür zu rennen um eine zu rauchen (war in den irischen Pubs nervig ^^ - auch wenn mehr Leute vor der Tür standen ). 

Am perversesten finde ich aber die Regelung das in Festzelten (bei Kirmes/Kerwe/wie auch immer das bei euch heisst) das Rauchen weiterhin erlaubt werden kann ............ daran zeigt sich doch wieder das bei dem Gesetz weniger der gesunde Menschenverstand dies entwickelte als reines politisches Kalkül bzw. einfache Blödheit.

Wer öfters mal auf so einem Fest war weis wie absolut extrem verqualmt diese Festzelte sind - da kommt keine Kneipe mit mit der Schadstoffkonzentration. 

Leider wird in den meisten Fällen eine vernünftige Diskussion inzwischen schon dadurch vereitelt das auf beiden Seiten die militanten Lager eisern auf ihr jeweiliges Recht bestehen. Schau mer mal was letztendlich daraus wird


PS: 
ja, ich bin Raucher, 
nein ich rauche nicht öffentlichen Gebäuden, wenn Kinder da sind, in meiner Wohnung, im Restaurant, wenn es einen der Anwesenden stört, etc...........................


----------



## x3n0n (15. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> [...]Warum schreibt man nicht in Schriftgrösse 120, Fett auf den Bigmac, dass er für dich tödlich sein kann?[...]



Weils net drauf passen würde...

Ich bin gegen das Rauchen, aber ich bin auch dagegen, wie hier schon so oft betont wurde, einfach den Rauchern die Fluppen wegzunehmen und die anderen Fetten und Dummen einfach in Ruhe zu lassen...
Man könnte zum Beispiel Essverbot in Restaurants einführen oder nur noch vor der tür oder so... Ne das ist doof, aber irgendwas in der Richtung wäre schon gut, ich denke sowieso dass in der Richtung (öffentliche Aufklärung gegen Fettleibigkeit) zu wenig getan wird... Jeder hat schon mal den "Schreib dich nicht ab..." Spot gesehen, aber niemand kennt den "Beiss dir nicht ins eigene Fleisch!" Spot oO

Aber die allgemeine Aufklärung (die zu Zeiten des Mittelalters begann) schreitet immer weiter nach vorn und so werden wir bestimmt eines Tages im Fernsehen die Anti-Esstörung Spots sehen...


----------



## Lilo07 (15. November 2007)

Auch wenn es einem selber Scheiß egal ist was der Lunge, dem Herzen und den ganzen betroffen Organen passiert, so sollte man dann doch an sein Umfeld denken, dass das 8 Jahre alte Kind was neben dir in der Bahn steht vielleicht länger als 45 Jahre leben will und nicht an Lungenkrebs etc. sterben möchte.

<lilo>


----------



## Haxxler (15. November 2007)

Bin selber raucher nehme aber auf Leute rücksicht die nicht rauchen. Wenn es jemanden stört mach ich sie eben aus oder gehe wo anders hin zum rauchen. Rauchen ab 18 finde ich im Prinzip gut nur werden die Raucher die noch keine 18 sind so oder so an Kippen rannkommen genauso wie beim Alk. Aber manche Sachen wollen mir einfach nicht in den Kopf gehen. Wieso wird ein Kneipenbesitzer gezwungen das rauchen zu verbieten? Ich finde jeder Gastronom sollte so etwas selbst entscheiden dürfen immerhin geht dadurch Umsatz verloren. Die Preisanstiege in den letzten Jahren ist auch wieder sowas wo man denkt muss sowas sein? Aber naja damit muss man eben leben oder aufhören zu rauchen.


----------



## Kal Jerico (16. November 2007)

> Auch wenn es einem selber Scheiß egal ist was der Lunge, dem Herzen und den ganzen betroffen Organen passiert, so sollte man dann doch an sein Umfeld denken, dass das 8 Jahre alte Kind was neben dir in der Bahn steht vielleicht länger als 45 Jahre leben will und nicht an Lungenkrebs etc. sterben möchte.



Onoes! Nicht dass Genetik, Sonnenbestrahung, Smog, Medikamente oder Nahrungsmittel krebserregend wären. NEIN! Einzig und allein die teuflischen Raucher sind Schuld, wenn der heute 8 jährige Kevin mit 45 Jahren an Lungenkrebs ins Gras beisst. Das die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das klein Kevin wegen stressbedingtem Herzversagen oder einem Verkehrsunfall den Löffel abgibt x-fach so hoch ist, wie das Lungenkrebs Szenario, lassen wir mal ganz ausser acht....





> Weils net drauf passen würde...



Warts ab, ich hab ne Menge Fantasie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Man könnte zum Beispiel Essverbot in Restaurants einführen oder nur noch vor der tür oder so... Ne das ist doof, aber irgendwas in der Richtung wäre schon gut, ich denke sowieso dass in der Richtung (öffentliche Aufklärung gegen Fettleibigkeit) zu wenig getan wird... Jeder hat schon mal den "Schreib dich nicht ab..." Spot gesehen, aber niemand kennt den "Beiss dir nicht ins eigene Fleisch!" Spot oO


/sign

Es wird so ziemlich jede Randgruppe bedient, aber für die Prävention von übergewicht will niemand was tun, weils einfach nicht so populär ist und ein zunehmender Anteil der Wähler sich diskriminiert fühlen würde. Ich bin der letzte der für den Konformismus einsteht, auf der anderen Seite muss man schon sehen, dass die Fettleibigkeit bei uns Mitteleuropäern zu einem ernsten Problem geworden ist.


----------



## LittleFay (16. November 2007)

Also, zum Thema Fettleibigkeit...

Klar will da keiner was hören. Denn wenn Kritik kommt hört die sich meistens so an:
"Ey, du fette Kuh, du brauchst ja bald 2 Stühle" (und das ist noch harmlos)
Wenn man sowas hört als übergewichtiger Mensch, dann frisst man aus Frust nur noch mehr in sich rein.

Das Problem ist, dass ein Mädel mit Größe 1,70 und 40kg als super-toll und normal angesehen wird. Das ist einfach untergewichtig. Aber das sehen viele nicht so. Da wird man mit 65kg bei der Größe (was Normalgewicht ist) als fett abgestempelt.

Bei 5kg zu wenig sagt keiner was. Aber 5kg zu viel sind "fett" und "hässlich" und schlimmeres.

Und sagt mir nicht, dass das ja nur Ausnahmen oder Klischees sind. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, also glaubt mir...

Ich möchte es jetzt nicht zu sehr ausweiten, denn der Thread handelt vom Rauchen.


----------



## Amarillo (16. November 2007)

15 Kilo durchs aufhören zugelegt aber nicht weil ein Ersatz wie Schokolade oder andere Dinge her musste, sondern weil der Körper entgiftet ist und der Stoffwechsel nun wieder normal läuft.

Leider das negative nach dem Entzug


----------



## Escurona (16. November 2007)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es einem selber Scheiß egal ist was der Lunge, dem Herzen und den ganzen betroffen Organen passiert, so sollte man dann doch an sein Umfeld denken, dass das 8 Jahre alte Kind was neben dir in der Bahn steht vielleicht länger als 45 Jahre leben will und nicht an Lungenkrebs etc. sterben möchte.
> 
> <lilo>



Wie?Seit wann darf man in einer Bahn rauchen???Oder meinste den Geruch?



Amarillo schrieb:


> 15 Kilo durchs aufhören zugelegt aber nicht weil ein Ersatz wie Schokolade oder andere Dinge her musste, sondern weil der Körper entgiftet ist und der Stoffwechsel nun wieder normal läuft.
> 
> Leider das negative nach dem Entzug




UI noch ein Grund nich aufzuhören und damit gegen den staat zu rebellieren^^


----------



## Knochentier (18. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen das Rauchen, aber ich bin auch dagegen, wie hier schon so oft betont wurde, einfach den Rauchern die Fluppen wegzunehmen und die anderen Fetten und Dummen einfach in Ruhe zu lassen...




yeah verbietet dumme menschen! ô0


----------



## Thront (19. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (19. November 2007)

Knochentier schrieb:


> yeah verbietet dumme menschen! ô0



/sign


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

So...ich schreib mal wieder hier rein, nachdem ich in nem Selbstversuch tatsächlich zwei ganze Tage ohne den blauen Dunst ausgekommen bin...naja...ausgekommen vieleicht net, aber ich bin zumindest net gestorben...aber das war wirklich kein Leben...alles, was nach Zigarette aussah, war für mich eine...hab jeden blauen Dunst hinterhergeschaut...musst mich regelrecht zwingen, net nach Kippen zu fragen bei rauchern, die ich kenne....So ein Null-Entzug scheints bei mir net zu bringen...naja, die Packung, die ich mir heut gekauft habe, hat erst eine Kippe verloren....werd versuchen, meinen Verbrauch nach und nach zu senken....

btw.: Jetzt verliert die Packung grad die zweite Kippe -.-

Edith: Hab das Päckchen morgens um 8 gekauft....wenns so weitergeht, ist mein Verbracuh hoffentlich bald auf ein Päckchen alle zwei Wochen runter, und dann ist der Schritt zum Aufhören nicht mehr ganz so groß^^


----------



## Kal Jerico (21. November 2007)

Nicht versuchen, tu es oder tu es nicht. Sprich kalter Entzug und sich auf üble Wochen gefasst machen- nach der Entgiftung wirds besser. Diese Schritt für Schritt Methode bringt beim Entzug nichts. Packung weg und von Orten an denen geraucht wird (Baars usw) wegbleiben. Mach dir zu Hause n Einmachglas mit alten Zigarettenstummeln und füll etwas Wasser rein. Wenn du Lust nach ner Kippe hast: Glas auf, tiefen Zug und ich garantiere, dass du keine Kippe mehr willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehs als eine Herausforderung an deine Willensstärke.


----------



## Huntara (21. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> So...ich schreib mal wieder hier rein, nachdem ich in nem Selbstversuch tatsächlich zwei ganze Tage ohne den blauen Dunst ausgekommen bin...naja...ausgekommen vieleicht net, aber ich bin zumindest net gestorben...aber das war wirklich kein Leben...alles, was nach Zigarette aussah, war für mich eine...hab jeden blauen Dunst hinterhergeschaut...musst mich regelrecht zwingen, net nach Kippen zu fragen bei rauchern, die ich kenne....So ein Null-Entzug scheints bei mir net zu bringen...naja, die Packung, die ich mir heut gekauft habe, hat erst eine Kippe verloren....werd versuchen, meinen Verbrauch nach und nach zu senken....
> 
> btw.: Jetzt verliert die Packung grad die zweite Kippe -.-
> 
> Edith: Hab das Päckchen morgens um 8 gekauft....wenns so weitergeht, ist mein Verbracuh hoffentlich bald auf ein Päckchen alle zwei Wochen runter, und dann ist der Schritt zum Aufhören nicht mehr ganz so groß^^



Dann war Dein Wille nicht 100%ig. An Deiner STelle würde ich das rauchen nicht reduzieren, denn so wird es eigentlich noch schlimmer. Am schlimmsten sind sowieso die Gelegenheitsraucher, das sind die am meist süchtigsten. 

Warte auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt ab, wenn Du morgens schon aufstehst und Du erstmal'ne Runde husten musst und es Dir so richtig zum Hals raus hängt, dann ist Dein Wille zu 100% und Du wirst zwar die ersten Tage oft eine Zigarette denken, aber Du wirst jeden Tag aufs erneute froh sein, das Du über Dich bestimmen kannst und nicht mehr an diesem Stengel gebunden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

Naja...ich schätz mal, den Entzug hab ich vergeigt...die Packung verliert grad die vierte Kippe.....aber ich denke, bei mir ist es vor allem di Psychische Abhängigkeit, die mir zu schaffen macht...hab körperlich nähmlich keine Zipperlein gehabt, war nur extrem Nervös, gereizt und hab alles un jeden Angeschnauzt, wenn er mich gefragt hat, warum ich so nervös bin...mal sehen wie's morgen ausschaut, ich brüt nähmlich grad ne böse Grippe aus, wenns da mit dem husten anfängt, pack ich vielleicht den Entzug, weil bei ner Grippe muss ich nur an ne Kippe denken und krieg nen Hustflash


----------



## Fauzi (23. November 2007)

Ich habe nichts gegen Raucher, solange ich keiner neben mir habe wenn ich am essen bin, im auto sitze, im zug sitze, in der wohnung sitze etc. Voraussen ist mir das schnurz, da atme ich viel schlimmere elemente ein. Wenn jemand als Frust raucht, oder weil er stress hat, wayne? andere dafür fressen schokolade bis es BAM't ^^


----------



## saphyroth (23. November 2007)

hab mir jetzt ned alles durchgelesen ( ned amal den ersten post ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich denke dass vermehrt gegen raucher vorgegangen wird da sie mit dem rauchen auch andere menschen gefährden können (ich denke das ist bewiesen) wenn jmd zu fett ist ist das seine wahl aber passiv raucher haben sich nicht dazu entscheiden^^


----------



## Huntara (23. November 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt ned alles durchgelesen ( ned amal den ersten post ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das trifft es auf den Punkt! Besser kann man es nicht sagen.

@Organasilver:

Wenn Du extrem nervös bist, dann ist Dein Wille nicht zu 100% da. Ich mag Dir nicht jegliche Hoffnung nehmen, aber ich kann Dir nur soviel dazu sagen, das wie ich auch mit dem rauchen mal versucht hatte aufzuhören, hatte ich die selben Symptome wie Du und zwei Tage später hab ich wieder geraucht. Als es mir aber richtig zum Hals raushing, hatte ich körperlich NICHTS, gar nichts, nur das ich ständig an eine Zigarette gedacht hab. Naja, hoffe Du schaffst es trotzdem irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

